# Slash'n'burn grinder OK for moka pot?



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

I want to give a chum some of my own roasted beans. He has a moka pot but not a grinder.

Is a blade grinder adequate?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I did some work looking at the particle size distribution with a few blade type grinders.

Huge variation between fines and bits of gravel. They also generate considerable heat as you probably know.

I would have thought that even a cheap (£30) burr grinder would be preferable.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Don't know what would be the lesser of two evils, you grinding it for him or using a blade grinder. Probably pre-grinding.


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

I just tried grinding a couple of shots on my Porlex on 4 clicks up from bottom: it took about 2 minutes for 15g and the result was suboptimal. One click finer and the pot seemed to be blowing coffee up the centre stalk.

My Bodum grinder ("cheap" at £70 on Amazon right now - I paid 70€ for mine) is fine, but can only grind for 20 seconds without a breather and I have 600g to get through. There's a wee flat-burr Krups GVX2 going here for 60€...


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The Krups will produce a lot of powder, not good for moka pot. Try more like 6-7 on the Porlex?


----------

